# today



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

AGH!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I know the feeling!

Vent away if you need to!

Otherwise - take care of yourself and hang in there...


----------



## Jayb (Mar 6, 2012)

It's OK. Feel like that too.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

OMG I KNOW!

I don't have your issues, but I am in so much pain (went too long between doses of meds) AND I have my 3 year old all day...alone. I can't deal with this today! Hubs works...he can't help it. He took 3 days off for my surgery.

I just want to cry


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

that_girl said:


> OMG I KNOW!
> 
> I don't have your issues, but I am in so much pain (went too long between doses of meds) AND I have my 3 year old all day...alone. I can't deal with this today! Hubs works...he can't help it. He took 3 days off for my surgery.
> 
> I just want to cry


Take your pain meds as prescribed and let your three year old enjoy some quality time with the TV. 

You'll get through!


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Can you call a neighbor or fellow Mom to come get your daughter for the day? A three year old's energy can be overwhelming.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you - having a crap day today. He's currently assembling daughter's new bed and then will be going to stay with his mum tonight as it's mother's day tomorrow. Can't bear him being here


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Seems to be in the air! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

YinPrincess said:


> Seems to be in the air!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For me - literally is. Allergies are killing me!


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:

For me it started Thursday night when DD called at 9:30pm to share her "freakout" with me due to the fact the STBXH had not
shown to pick her up after work and couldn't be reached by phn as it was OFF! So she called me and I stayed on the phn w/her until she got him. I've been ready to spit nails since then and things have only gotten worse.

Chin up, that's the message I keep hearing, along with "things will get better, this too shall pass, etc".


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

that_girl said:


> OMG I KNOW!
> 
> I don't have your issues, but I am in so much pain (went too long between doses of meds) AND I have my 3 year old all day...alone. I can't deal with this today! Hubs works...he can't help it. He took 3 days off for my surgery.
> 
> I just want to cry


Never miss the meds! Hopefully they don't make you too tired. Will your 3 yo cuddle you so you can nap?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

lovesherman said:


> Can you call a neighbor or fellow Mom to come get your daughter for the day? A three year old's energy can be overwhelming.


Sadly no. So far, the TV is a great babysitter lol. She's happy too because she has free run of the kitchen. Geez.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Sadly no. So far, the TV is a great babysitter lol. She's happy too because she has free run of the kitchen. Geez.


When my son was 4 I took him to Alvin and the Chipmunks and he was snickering to himself at the scene where Alvin was telling the others to wait for Dave to fall asleep in the lounge chair before doing all kinds of mischief. I looked at my son and asked why he was snickering, was it because he does the same when I start falling asleep on the couch, his grin and eyes confirmed it for me, smart little kid, dangerously smart.


----------

